# مدرسة لغة انجليزية بجدة



## cattydody (7 فبراير 2012)

[FONT=&quot]لمن يرغب مدرسة لجميع المراحل انترناشونال واهلى وحكومى وايضا للسيدات التى يرغبن بتعلم اللغة من البداية او تحسينها ان يراسلنى على الخاص او الايميل مع العلم انى ادرس بمنزلى[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]


----------

